# طريقة تحليل زيت الزيتون



## ah_2002egy (15 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخواني ان كميائي في مصنع للاسمدة ولكن طلب مني طريقة لتحليل زيت الزيتون ولكن للاسف عجزت عن عملها فهل اجد فيكم من يعلم طريفة التحليل


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (17 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم اجتهادا مني لفحص زيت الزيتون تحتاج لفحص الحموضة او الغش بخلطه بزيوت اخرى
ولفحص الحموضة هناك طريقتين 
1- خلط الزيت بكمية من الماء وخضها جيدا ثم فصل الماء ومعايرته( الماء ) بمحلول قاعدي( NaOH ) 
معروف التركيز .
2- معايرة كمية من الزيت مباشرة بمحلول هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم الكحولي وكاشف بارا نافثولو بنزين
ولعملية الغش اضف 1 مللتر من حامض النيتريك المركز الى 1 مللتر من الزيت وخضها جيدا وانتظر لحين انفصال الحامض عن الزيت وبالنظر الى طبقة الزيت فقط اذا كانت طبقة واحدة فقط يكون الزيت جيد واذا كانت طبقتين احداها خضراء اللون يكون الزيت مغشوش اي مضاف له انواع اخرى من الزيوت النباتية .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## ah_2002egy (22 أبريل 2010)

شكرا يا اخي علي تلك المعلومة
ثانيا لقد عرفت طرق التحليل وسوف اثردها عليكم لاحقا لكي يستفيد الجميع


----------



## Hana.Palestine (24 نوفمبر 2010)

سلام للجميع 
انا اعمل في مختبر وتخصصي كيمياء تحليلية واعمل فحص الغش السريع وعلى جهاز ال hplc 
والنتائج متطابقة عندما تكون العينة مغشوشة وهي اذا كانت مغشوشة باي نوع زيت اخر غير زيت الزيتون ولو بنسبة قليلة جدا يعطي لون احمر في الفحص مع حامض النيتريك المركز وليس ان يكون طبقة او طبقتين واذا كان اللون من مشتقات اللون الاخضر يكون الزيت غير مغشوش 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (24 نوفمبر 2010)

اختي هنا السلام عليكم
ليس هناك تعارض بين اجابتي واجابتك حيث بعد اضافة الحامض على الزيت يجب ان يكون هناك طبقتين وفي حال وجود اي لون غير الاخضر يكون هناك غش ( انا ذكرت ان لون احد الطبقتين اخضر ) واشكر اجابتك مع احترامي


----------



## Hana.Palestine (26 نوفمبر 2010)

لا شكر على واجب ولك جزيل الشكر وانا مستعدة لاي استفسار في تحليل الاغذية حيق اعمل في مختبر لتحليل الاغذية معتمد رسميا في فلسطين
وشكرا لكم 
هناء


----------



## أمين نصار (7 ديسمبر 2010)

كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة العام الهجرى الجديد ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## solimann (31 ديسمبر 2010)

أنا قرأت هذه الطريقة من كيمائي في موقع آخر وقال نضع 1سم من حمض الأزوتيك المركز ونقوم بالتحريك في النبوب جيدا ويقول أن حمض الزوتيك يتفاعل مع زيت الزيتون بتكوين لون أخضر وأي ألوان اخري تجدها مختلطه يكون فيه غش أو إختلاط بمواد أخري
سامحوني لست كيمائيا ولكن علي سبيل العلم بالشيء أحب دخول هذا الموقع


----------



## احمد شخشير (3 يناير 2011)

Hana.Palestine

كلامك صحيح 100 في 100 اذاكان لون ازيت اي درجه من درجات الاخضر فهو غير مغشوش 
بينما اذاكان بني اوبرتقالي او احمر فيدل على الغش.


----------



## zeid25 (5 يناير 2011)

كل الشكر لكل المساهمين في الإجابة على هذا السؤال المهم للجميع
فكلنا نشتري زيت الزيتون وقد يكون من المناسب معرفة ما نشتري
تحياتي


----------



## fm2002 (9 يناير 2011)

ah_2002egy قال:


> شكرا يا اخي علي تلك المعلومة
> ثانيا لقد عرفت طرق التحليل وسوف اثردها عليكم لاحقا لكي يستفيد الجميع


 
لم تضع الطريقة التي توصلت إليها، رغم أنك كاتب الموضوع وأجابك الإخوة بما عندهم، فلا تبخل بالمعلومات على إخوانك لأنهم هنا في المنتدى لا يبخلون بما لديهم من علم، بل ومعلومات لها ثمنها في الدنيا، ويؤجرون عليها عند الله عز وجل لأنهم أفادوا الناس في حياتهم ومعاشهم، وهناك من يرتزق بسببهم ...


----------



## fm2002 (9 يناير 2011)

ونرجو من الإخوة الذين لديهم معلومات أكثر لأني أتاجر في زيت الزيتون وتأتيني أنواع كثيرة وأريد أن أصل إلى أفضل طريقة للكشف عن الزيت السليم.


----------



## عزو العز (15 يناير 2011)

المهندسة Hana.Palestine المحترمة معلومات مفيدة وجيدة جدا مني أجمل تحية وشكرا


----------



## جهاد السامي (28 أكتوبر 2011)

الى الاخت هناء جزيل الشكر...
ياريت لو تزوديتا بنبذة مفيدة عن التركيبة الكيميائية لزيت الزيتون.
وعن بعض الفحوصات الكيميائية...مثل فحص درجة الحموضه و ما هية هذة الحموضة
وكذلك الاكسدة البروكسايد........وشكرا سلفا؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (31 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا معلومات قيمة ولكن نرجوا توحيد الاجابات


----------



## hosamelnaggar (5 يونيو 2012)

الاختبارات التي تتم علي الزيوت سواء كان زيت الزيتون او اي زيوت نباتيه اخري مثل عباد الشمس والذره والصويا والنخيل وخلافه هي اختبارات عديده منها من يحدد صلاحيه الزيت للطعام كالحموضه ورقم البيروكسيد واللون ويقاس علي اجهزه خاصه مثل جهاز اللوفيبوند ودرجه التجمد للزيوت الصلبه ومنها مايجدد نوع الزيت حيث كل زيت له مكوناته من الاحماض خاصه به سواء كانت مشبعه او غير مشبعه مثل الرقم اليودي ومعامل الانكسار وتركيب الاحماض وهناك بعض التحاليل الكشفيه التي تفرق بين كل زيت عن الاخر وزيت الزيتون يوجد منه 3 درجات حسب طريقه الاستخلاص والحموضه
واذا كان هناك اي استفسار قي مجال الزيوت النباتيه ارجو الكتابه
وشكر
م/حسام النجار


----------



## deler22 (8 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا للجميع على المعلومات القيمة
و لكن المشكلة هى عدم توفر حامض النتريك لاختبار الزيت ؟؟
​


----------



## زهير المصطفى (11 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخوتي الأعزاء يوجد تحاليل كثيرة لزيت الزيتون منه لمعرفة نوع الزيت ( النوع الممتاز-الأول -والثاني -والصناعي )
ومنها لمعرفة تأكسد الزيت ومنها لمعرفة نسبة غش زيت الزيتون
بالنسبة لمعرفة غش زيت الزيتون بالزيوت النباتية هناك طريقة سريعة وبدائية نأخذ كمية صغيرة من الزيت ونضعها في انبوب زجاجي ونضيف اليها حمض الأزوت المركز نفس الكمية ونرج المزيج جيدا ونراقب لون المزيج اذالم يتغير لون الزيت فالزيت نظامي واذا تغير الى اللون البني أو الأحمر هذا يعني أن الزيت مغشوش بزيوت غريبة ولكن المشكلة في هذا التحليل نسبة الغش أقل من 5% لاتظهر الا بزيت القطن فقط


----------

